# External Fridge vents Faded to Yellow . Respray or replace ?



## 125128 (Jun 27, 2009)

hi , 
The outside fridge vents x 2 , on my '97 camper have turned yellow over the years and it lets down the rest of the white side of the camper ..

I can remove them easily , but is there a way/special paint to respray them or am I better off buying new ones ?

thanks for any help


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

*Fridge vents*

I had same so yesterday bought new ones , they cost £24.99.


----------



## 125128 (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks for that .. 

did you use any special sealant along the edge of the new vents when screwing them to the wall ?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you are repalcing the complete vents and not just the bits that fix in with plastic turn screws then a good clean up around and fit the new surrounds with sikaflex 512 and stainless steel scews.

(can someone confirm thats the right sikaflex number?)

An alternative is Tigerseal. made in the UK

C.


----------

